# no sound in skype and thunderbird.



## victron (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi,
I have strange issue with sound on my dell M4500.
There is present sound on vlc, youtube, clementine and other kde application, also via virtual box. 
But there is a problem with sound in skype and thunderbird.
In skype setings I see only 'Default device (default' and hdmi (unknown). As I remember it's not normal.
Could you advice me
- where I need to look
- what missing or may be some conflicts on my system.

sorry if I put message in wrong forum topic.


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 18, 2013)

I had a similar problem to enable sound in Skype, installing the legacy version net-im/skype20, solved it. Some sound cards only work with this port.

Please show both outputs:

`# cat /dev/sndstat`

`# cat /compat/linux/etc/alsa/pcm/pcm-oss.conf`


----------



## victron (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi,
Output below
But hows "Adobe Flash Player" working. In my understanding they using same linux compatibility? Or I'm wrong.


```
dell# cat /dev/sndstat
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 64bit 2009061500/amd64)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA NVidia GT220 HDMI PCM #0 DisplayPort> (play)
pcm1: <HDA NVidia GT220 HDMI PCM #0 DisplayPort> (play)
pcm2: <HDA NVidia GT220 HDMI PCM #0 DisplayPort> (play)
pcm3: <HDA NVidia GT220 HDMI PCM #0 DisplayPort> (play)
pcm4: <HDA IDT 92HD81B1C PCM #0 Analog> (play/rec) default
pcm5: <HDA IDT 92HD81B1C PCM #1 Analog> (play/rec)
dell# cat /compat/linux/etc/alsa/pcm/pcm-oss.conf
# pcm-oss plugin configuration

pcm.oss {
        type oss
        device /dev/dsp
        hint {
                description "Open Sound System"
        }
}

ctl.oss {
        type oss
        device /dev/mixer
        hint {
                description "Open Sound System"
        }
}
pkg_info -Ix skype
skype-2.1.0.81_1,1  P2P VoIP software
```


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 18, 2013)

FreeBSD needs to use linuxism ($platform + -ism to describe a non-portable characteristic) to port some programs, this is a headache for developers, the maintainer of the skype ports stopped upgrades because is investing his efforts on an alternative. Please read more about configure setup in /usr/ports/net-im/skype/pkg-message.

Modify your pcm-oss.conf as following:

```
pcm.oss {
        type oss
        device /dev/dsp
        hint {
                description "Open Sound System"
        }
}

pcm.oss0 {
        type oss
        device /dev/dsp0
        hint {
                description "Open Sound System"
        }
}

ctl.oss {
        type oss
        device /dev/mixer
        hint {
                description "Open Sound System"
        }
}

ctl.oss0 {
        type oss
        device /dev/mixer0
        hint {
                description "Open Sound System"
        }
}
```

**EDIT**

Reinstalling alsa stuff fixes sound problem in net-im/skype: 

audio/alsa-lib
audio/alsa-plugins
audio/alsa-utils
audio/linux-f10-alsa-lib
audio/linux-f10-alsa-plugins-oss


----------



## victron (Jan 19, 2013)

*portupgrade -f -R skype*

Hi
Issue was resolved only after 
portupgrade -f -R skype
Than I start to see in settings 'oss' devices.
Tank you, I know a little bit more now.
But how about thunderbird
I see next message in console.

```
Error: Error playing alarm sound: [Exception... "Component returned failure code: 0x80040111 (NS_ERROR_NOT_AVAILABLE) [nsISound.play]"  
nsresult: "0x80040111 (NS_ERROR_NOT_AVAILABLE)"  location: "JS frame :: resource://calendar/modules/calUtils.jsm -> 
file:///usr/local/lib/thunderbird/extensions/lightning@thunderbird.mozilla.org/calendar-js/calAlarmMonitor.js :: cAM_onAlarm :: line 118"  data: no]
```
From google I don't clear understand.
Portupgrade for thunderbird will much longer.
Thank you.


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 19, 2013)

victron said:
			
		

> Hi
> But how about thunderbird
> I see next message in console.
> 
> ...



Probably enabled PULSEAUDIO as sound server have caused this issue. In that case, use OSS as default, do:

`# cd /usr/ports/mail/thunderbird && make rmconfig && make deinstall clean reinstall clean`


----------



## victron (Jan 19, 2013)

Below output of thunderbird compiler option.

```
[vic@dell ~]$ cd /usr/ports/mail/thunderbird
[vic@dell /usr/ports/mail/thunderbird]$ make showconfig
===> The following configuration options are available for thunderbird-17.0.2:
     DBUS=on: D-Bus IPC system
     DEBUG=off: Install debug symbols
     ENIGMAIL=on: Enigmail extension
     GCONF=off: GConf configuration backend
     GIO=off: GIO for file I/O
     GNOMEUI=off: libgnomeui support module
     GNOMEVFS2=off: GnomeVFS2 (virtual file system)
     GSTREAMER=off: Multimedia via GStreamer
     LIBPROXY=off: Proxy support via libproxy
     LIGHTNING=on: Calendar extension
     LOGGING=off: Additional log messages
     OPTIMIZED_CFLAGS=off: Use extra compiler optimizations
====> Options available for the single AUDIO: you have to select exactly one of them
     ALSA=off: ALSA audio architecture
     OSS=on: Open Sound System
     PULSEAUDIO=off: PulseAudio sound server
===> Use 'make config' to modify these settings
[vic@dell /usr/ports/mail/thunderbird]$
```
I also tried with pulse audio, too. It's same.


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 19, 2013)

I made some changes:

`# cd /usr/ports/mail/thunderbird && make config`

```
===> The following configuration options are available for thunderbird-17.0.2:
     DBUS=on: D-Bus IPC system
     DEBUG=off: Install debug symbols
     ENIGMAIL=on: Enigmail extension
     GCONF=on: GConf configuration backend
     GIO=on: GIO for file I/O
     GNOMEUI=on: libgnomeui support module
     GNOMEVFS2=on: GnomeVFS2 (virtual file system)
     GSTREAMER=on: Multimedia via GStreamer
     LIBPROXY=off: Proxy support via libproxy
     LIGHTNING=on: Calendar extension
     LOGGING=off: Additional log messages
     OPTIMIZED_CFLAGS=off: Use extra compiler optimizations
====> Options available for the single AUDIO: you have to select exactly one of them
     ALSA=off: ALSA audio architecture
     OSS=on: Open Sound System
     PULSEAUDIO=off: PulseAudio sound server
===> Use 'make config' to modify these settings
```

Reinstall port with those options enabled. 

PS. LIGHTNING need to play sound audio/esound installed. See this bug.


----------



## victron (Jan 19, 2013)

It works.
Thank you, cpu82.
But I'm using only kde. 
Does it exist any chance to avoid installation of such dependance as:

```
===>  Cleaning for gnome-vfs-2.24.4_1
===>  Cleaning for libgnome-2.32.0_1
===>  Cleaning for libgnomecanvas-2.30.3_1
===>  Cleaning for libgnomeui-2.24.4_1
===>  Cleaning for gnome-keyring-2.32.1_2
===>  Cleaning for gvfs-1.6.6_3
===>  Cleaning for gnome-icon-theme-2.31.0_2
===>  Cleaning for libgnome-keyring-2.32.0_2
===>  Cleaning for libsoup-gnome-2.34.3_2
===>  Cleaning for gnome-mount-0.8_10
```
may be not all of them, may be just a part.


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 19, 2013)

All you need to run GTK applications is the appropriate GTK/GNOME libraries installed. Same with KDE applications and KDE/QT dependencies. However, some applications will rely on other services running, and won't work without them.

Depends on the choice of applications you install, you need to install some dependencies an environment desktop or other. If you do not find the application you need because there is not a similar application or doesn't exist for desktop environment that you use, thats why install the _not common dependencies_ is the price to be paid for full functionality


----------



## victron (Jan 20, 2013)

May be I'm doing incorrectly  and with lamer methods. But
-After compiling ones again with default parameters thunderbird (without gnome)
-deinstalling all mentioned in my previous post gnome dependency, except 

```
libcanberra-0.28_3
```
I got working sound alerts for mails and events.
Problem solved.
Special thanks cpu82 for support.


----------

